# Nokia EOS: the first real PureView Windows Phone is coming this year



## marvelousprashant (Jan 23, 2013)

> Nokia is planning a true PureView Windows Phone, The Verge has learned. Codenamed EOS, sources familiar with Nokia's plans have revealed that the device will include a similar sensor that's found on Nokia's 808 PureView handset. The upgraded sensor for Windows Phone means the EOS will be ranged as a high-end Lumia in the company's range of devices for 2013.



Source Nokia EOS: the first real PureView Windows Phone is coming this year | The Verge


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Source Nokia EOS: the first real PureView Windows Phone is coming this year | The Verge


From what I see with the cost of Lumia 920 this will go for about 55-60k and only a few people will buy it, FAIL :/


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

Iphone competitor for sure...btw EOS is the series of canon cameras...r we getting something from canon on nokia


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Iphone competitor for sure...btw EOS is the series of canon cameras...r we getting something from canon on nokia


Could use a canon branded lens and OIS.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> From what I see with the cost of Lumia 920 this will go for about 55-60k and only a few people will buy it, FAIL :/



By the time this mobile hits the street, Full HD display based mobile will become mainstream and so if Nokia decide to pack Lumia 920 with a 30-40MP sensor, price won't get past 40k. My only concern is, 920 weight ~190 gram. add a huge sensor and lenses and some random stuff required for photography, we are looking at a 300 gram mobile. Will people really sell out 40k for a mobile that looks ugly (bulge at the back), weights nearly half a kilo and has no optical zoom? Samsung can easily steal Nokia's loyal customers by introducing Galaxy Camera 2.0 with slimmer design and a meaningless 25MP sensor. Not to mention Android (don't understand why people goes WOW when they hear the name Android) & optical zoom.


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

Sam said:


> By the time this mobile hits the street, Full HD display based mobile will become mainstream and so if Nokia decide to pack Lumia 920 with a 30-40MP sensor, price won't get past 40k. My only concern is, 920 weight ~190 gram. add a huge sensor and lenses and some random stuff required for photography, we are looking at a 300 gram mobile. Will people really sell out 40k for a mobile that looks ugly (bulge at the back), weights nearly half a kilo and has no optical zoom? Samsung can easily steal Nokia's loyal customers by introducing Galaxy Camera 2.0 with slimmer design and a meaningless 25MP sensor. Not to mention Android (*don't understand why people goes WOW when they hear the name Android*) & optical zoom.



I, too, have the same question. For a few of my friends, Mobiles running Android OS are only smartphones.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Sam said:


> By the time this mobile hits the street, Full HD display based mobile will become mainstream and so if Nokia decide to pack Lumia 920 with a 30-40MP sensor, price won't get past 40k. My only concern is, 920 weight ~190 gram. add a huge sensor and lenses and some random stuff required for photography, we are looking at a 300 gram mobile. Will people really sell out 40k for a mobile that looks ugly (bulge at the back), weights nearly half a kilo and has no optical zoom? Samsung can easily steal Nokia's loyal customers by introducing Galaxy Camera 2.0 with slimmer design and a meaningless 25MP sensor. Not to mention Android (don't understand why people goes WOW when they hear the name Android) & optical zoom.



seriously the what was samsung thinking when they sold the galaxy camera? android and a camera? ..... it sells because of its branding i guess, otherwise in 20k you can get a decent micro four thirds from olympus .


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the amount of megapixels is an overkill, but i think this will be a pretty good device from Nokia.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the amount of megapixels is an overkill, but i think this will be a pretty good device from Nokia.



in the world of tech the higher the number the more people you can fool.  specially when it comes to americans. yea so its going to be a camera killer there


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 23, 2013)

Sam said:


> By the time this mobile hits the street, Full HD display based mobile will become mainstream and so if Nokia decide to pack Lumia 920 with a 30-40MP sensor, price won't get past 40k. My only concern is, 920 weight ~190 gram. add a huge sensor and lenses and some random stuff required for photography, we are looking at a 300 gram mobile. Will people really sell out 40k for a mobile that looks ugly (bulge at the back), weights nearly half a kilo and has no optical zoom? Samsung can easily steal Nokia's loyal customers by introducing Galaxy Camera 2.0 with slimmer design and a meaningless 25MP sensor. Not to mention Android (don't understand why people goes WOW when they hear the name Android) & optical zoom.




It is almost confirmed that Lumia 920's successor will have an aluminium body - Thinner + Lighter
Regarding FHD display, MS can release an update to add support for it.


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> in the world of tech the higher the number the more people you can fool.  specially when it comes to americans. yea so its going to be a camera killer there



For Indians, The device which is Bigger is the best device. There is no surprise how Galaxy Note II is selling like hot-cakes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> in the world of tech the higher the number the more people you can fool.  specially when it comes to americans. yea so its going to be a camera killer there


Not only America!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

oh i forgot, with its mcds and kfcs and pizza huts and isheeps, india is the new america.


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> oh i forgot, with its mcds and kfcs and pizza huts and isheeps, india is the new america.



Yeah and I Agree.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Iphone competitor for sure...btw EOS is the series of canon cameras...r we getting something from canon on nokia



now that would be something worth waiting for!!



Shah said:


> I, too, have the same question. For a few of my friends, Mobiles running Android OS are only smartphones.



here goes... i use Samsung Hero Music.
 *static2.saholic.com/images/media/1002281/samsung-hero-music-e1232-default-1322644446447.jpg 

Beat that. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> oh i forgot, with its mcds and kfcs and pizza huts and isheeps, india is the new america.







tkin said:


> From what I see with the cost of Lumia 920 this will go for about 55-60k and only a few people will buy it, FAIL :/



Bentley, their prices start from 1.75Crores.
opened showroom in Kolkata around one month back, and it has already got 20+ bookings. 
Delhi, its 100+ bookings. 

There Always Will Be People.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> now that would be something worth waiting for!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are misinformed, there are about 100 bookings of bentley / year as of 2012 in all of india.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 23, 2013)

^Yup you are right all total is 100.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

okay i stand corrected. but the point is, There will be people who buy it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> okay i stand corrected. but the point is, There will be people who buy it.



+1  

you are talking about cars? lol i have seen people buyin stuff you will only see in dreams, and that includes girls.. yes. saddening but true.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

uh oh.. lets stick to the topic before its goes out of hand.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

^ was gonna say that.

btw this guys lives near my house has a bentley continental GT =D


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

and this guy a few blocks away has a Jaguar XKR-S, Audi R8.

Oh and he bought a Porsche 911 last week.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and this guy a few blocks away has a Jaguar XKR-S, Audi R8.
> 
> Oh and he bought a Porsche 911 last week.



you dont wanna go down that line friend..

my next door neighbour : bmw 7 series + bmw 5 series + audi R8 + audi a6 armored + sls amg 2010 + porsche 911 turbo + bmw x1 + bmw x3 + merc ml350 + quadi Q5. .........


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you dont wanna go down that line friend..
> 
> my next door neighbour : bmw 7 series + bmw 5 series + audi R8 + audi a6 armored + sls amg 2010 + porsche 911 turbo + bmw x1 + bmw x3 + merc ml350 + quadi Q5. .........



repeat 



anirbandd said:


> uh oh.. lets stick to the topic before its goes out of hand.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and this guy a few blocks away has a Jaguar XKR-S, Audi R8.
> 
> Oh and he bought a Porsche 911 last week.



btw imports must be cheap in kolkata?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

btw, an armored Audi??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> btw, an armored Audi??



yeahh.... hes a gutka baron.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQg6W9xkUWQSuo__laGQItt_-2kCugR7J3b1ZReS3ZOt8wnb3uoG36vtPTT


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Krow (Jan 24, 2013)

Go to Facebook you fools.


----------

